# udf file copy ?....



## the gooner (Apr 25, 2007)

hi guys, i have a dvd which is in a udf file format (on exploring the properties of it, it has 2 folders- an audio folder and a video folder ).
i was wondering what program i need to use in order to copy it to a dvd-r ?
does magiciso do the trick.....if so how ?
thanks
the gooner.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What kind of DVD? Many optical disks are now in UDF (Universal Disk Format) format, so we'll need more info.


----------



## the gooner (Apr 25, 2007)

hi guys, not sure how to find out what kind of udf format the disc is.....
the dvd is a single layer dvd -5, and in its properties are audio and video folders.....the video folder contains 3 file formats : ifo, bup and mainly vob.
the dvd itself is only an official membership annual for Arsenal Football club, so i find it strange that i have trouble tryin to copy it.
thanks again
the gooner.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What exactly happens when you try to copy it?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Well what DVD software do you have? As long as it's a non-commercial DVD simply use it's 'copy disc' function.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that the DVD is copyright protected. Anything from a soccer team would be.

P.S Go Spurs!


----------



## the gooner (Apr 25, 2007)

using clonedvd...i get the message "failed to copy dvd-video,please clean the source disc or close some other program ".
and nero 7....using the copy dvd tab, it gives me the message "this dvd is copy protected and cannot be read."
i have magic iso, but i don't know how to use the program.
the only reason i want a copy of this dvd is so my sister can have her own copy to watch.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well then she will need to borrow it from you when she does. It's copyrighted material.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> "this dvd is copy protected and cannot be read."


Out of luck on these forums.:down:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please refer to the TSG Rules, we don't help with illegal copies.


----------

